# ESEE DPx H.E.S.T. Folder



## Darwinsdead (Aug 2, 2010)

Thought I'd start a dedicated thread for this beauty.

Here's what has been officially released so far straight from the horse's mouth:

http://www.eseeknives.com/hest_folder.htm

*FINAL PRODUCT FINISH AND MINOR DETAILS MAY CHANGE*

At this time, all photos are rendered concept photos. Production prototypes are due to ESEE/DPx in September. Once we receive these prototypes new photos will be posted. 

INFORMATION:

Introducing the ESEE DPx H•E•S•T /F (Hostile Environment Survival Tool / Folding)

For the first time the brutal, rugged feel and performance of the DPx H•E•S•T fixed blade has been engineered into a hard use frame lock folder. The D2 Tool Steel folder comes with a Titanium alloy frame, patented RotoBlock adjustment, removable glass breaker (with replacement smooth-head screw), hex-bit driver in handle/frame, and collectible stainless steel “Mr. DP” adjustment/multi tool. After a global search the firm of Lion Steel was selected to manufacture this knife based on their long heritage of quality, award winning folders. The DPx H•E•S•T folder is the collaboration of Robert Young Pelton (World’s Most Dangerous Places fame) and ESEE Knives. The DPx H•E•S•T Folder is based on Pelton's hard time in dangerous places, ESEE's commitment to customer satisfaction and Lion Steel's mastery of manufacturing quality and tolerances. The DPx H•E•S•T Folder is designed and made for hard use in hostile conditions with the ESEE lifetime warranty.

MSRP: $ 252.31

EXPECTED DELIVERY OF FIRST PRODUCTION RUN TO DEALERS: *December 2010 (date may vary)*

SPECIFICATIONS

Right-hand and left-hand models
D2 Tool Steel Blade
Titanium alloy frame lock
Patented Lion Steel Rotoblock
G10 handle scale
Removable glass breaker (comes with replacement smooth head screw)
Hex-bit driver in handle
Stainless steel “Mr. DP” Skull Tool adjustment wrench / multi-tool for adjusting RotoBlock, pivot and glass breaker removal 
Standard Paper Boxing with DPx Graphics

INITIAL DIMENSIONS:

Handle thickness (without clip): .541”
Blade thickness (Max): .187”
Overall length (opened / without glass breaker): 7.625”
Closed length (without glass breaker): 4.38”
Handle Grip Area: 3.80”
Cutting Edge length: 3.10”
Titanium frame thickness: .140”
G10 thickness: .140”
Weight: not determined at this time


LIMITED RUN - 250 serialized pieces (with special packaging) available only from www.dpxgear.com 
STANDARD RUN (non-serialized) - Available from ESEE dealers. 



As of right now only a couple dealers are taking preorders but they are doing so at $175.00!


----------



## steveG (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: DPx H.E.S.T. Folder*

As I already said in another thread... I dig it! If the "can opener" works like the Emerson "Wave Feature" I'm 100% sold!


----------



## carrot (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: DPx H.E.S.T. Folder*

That thing looks like a beast. Seems like it should do ESEE knives proud. It's got quite a name to live up to though.


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: DPx H.E.S.T. Folder*



carrot said:


> That thing looks like a beast. Seems like it should do ESEE knives proud. It's got quite a name to live up to though.



I was reading somewhere that it's not actually made by ESEE and that the actual maker's were picked up by ESEE or co-owned or something along those lines.


----------



## The Sun (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: DPx H.E.S.T. Folder*



Darwinsdead said:


> I was reading somewhere that it's not actually made by ESEE and that the actual maker's were picked up by ESEE or co-owned or something along those lines.



yes, it's made by Lion Steel in Italy......a very good company. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: DPx H.E.S.T. Folder*

What is USN?
received thank you, response also sent


----------



## The Sun (Aug 2, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a pre-order in at one of the internet retailers but if I can get a serialized one I'll either cancel that order or put it up for sale when i get it. This will replace my crappy Emerson for EDC.


----------



## The Sun (Aug 3, 2010)

these look pretty promising! good choice!


----------



## 021411 (Aug 4, 2010)

Disclaimer: I have no affiliations with the below store..

If you don't want to drop the $175 for one up front, Knife Works is taking pre-orders without payment on the regular production ones, not numbered. I'm sure those are sold out anyway. 
http://www.knifeworks.com/eseedpxhestfhostileenvironmentsurvivaltoolfolding.aspx

I just hope they don't allow over pre-orders and have more people than knives available. It's a gamble I'm willing to take right now. 

This will replace my 551 Griptilian when the time comes. :devil:


----------



## The Sun (Aug 4, 2010)

pre-ordered mine just now! :twothumbs Knifeworks is a great place as well! i've ordered quite a bit of gear from them!


----------



## sledhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn fine looking blade. Pre-ordered also! Now, about that Crusader Forge.....


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 4, 2010)

Put my pre-order in today as well. Kinda hesitant, not knowing anything about knifeworks. Now to see what's going to happen with the LE run...


----------



## carrot (Aug 5, 2010)

Knifeworks are great people! I've ordered from them in the past and I've nothing bad to say.


----------



## The Sun (Aug 5, 2010)

sledhead said:


> Damn fine looking blade. Pre-ordered also! Now, about that Crusader Forge.....



Give them a call and talk to them....GREAT people!!!! only two of them!!! it's a husband and wife venture. their knives are exceptional!!! better get on the list now though...last i checked there was an 8 month wait!


----------



## 021411 (Aug 6, 2010)

It's 11:07am CST and the serialized pre-order is now live at www.dpxgear.com I reserved my two.. It just opened up at noon Eastern. 
There are plenty available right now. Tick tick tick tick...


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I got mine ordered! Still a quite a few left as of 4:34pm central. Hurry!


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 7, 2010)

Hm, I don't particularly want the numbered one but the production variant, maybe..

It's between this one and the Izula folder that is also coming up late this year. The Izula folder looks to not have a 'Wave' notch for quick opening, and this one definitely does. Choices, choices..


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 7, 2010)

From the looks of things it looks like the LE variants are sold out (at least reserved).


----------



## 021411 (Aug 8, 2010)

Darwinsdead said:


> From the looks of things it looks like the LE variants are sold out (at least reserved).



There were plenty of knives available even the day after. I was surprised it took that long to sell out. Don't worry though, there SHOULD be a few opening up. People made mistakes on their orders so some should get recycled back for sale but then again someone might be on a waiting list now.


----------



## sledhead (Aug 8, 2010)

Did you have to prepay and how much was the LE version? Thanks.


----------



## 021411 (Aug 8, 2010)

sledhead said:


> Did you have to prepay and how much was the LE version? Thanks.



Nope, no prepayment on the LE was necessary. They will be going for $250 but it comes with a bunch of other goodies.


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 8, 2010)

021411 said:


> They will be going for $250



Where did you hear this from?


----------



## 021411 (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8489287&postcount=56

The non-serialized HEST folders will be way below that price.. More like $170s.


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 8, 2010)

021411 said:


> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8489287&postcount=56
> 
> The non-serialized HEST folders will be way below that price.. More like $170s.



Yes I have a regular 1st run pre-ordered for $175 including shipping as well as one of the LE. Just trying to decide if I should keep both pre-orders or just the LE...
I'll probably end up just getting the LE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 021411 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah that's the beauty of no obligation pre-ordering. When the time comes I'm sure people will drop out and others will fall right in without hesitating. 
I have both on pre-order as well. Although pricier, I'm leaning towards the two LE's. One to keep in the safe, the other to use as an EDC.


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I won't have enough money to get both most likely so I think I'll end up with the LE variant as an EDC. The other benefit for me is I don't fall into the "collector" category so I don't feel so bad using the serialized one as an EDC.


----------



## KarstGhost (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome! I wish these were already available. I'll probably get the standard run once they come out. I'm hoping they also come with Pelton's logo. I love that laughing skull!


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cool, and I'm very happy that they are making lefty versions.
Got to get one of those.


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 21, 2010)

From what I can deduct from various posts from the makers this model of knife is going to be a limited run whether you get the LE or the regular run.

LE = 250 produced
That is it no more and can only be reserved through dpxgear.com (when available...as of right now none are available but this will likely change when requests for payment or multiple orders get released)

Regular run = whatever is pre-ordered through the official dealers is all.


----------



## steveG (Mar 21, 2011)

I received my knife last week and I gotta say, This thing does not disappoint.


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard that now that DPX is making his fixed blade into a folder that the ESEE team is looking to make the Izula into a folder. Does anyone know more details about that? Are LionSteel going to be making it?


----------



## steveG (Mar 21, 2011)

DPx is making their knives on their own (not in-house-Lion Steel is making the HEST folder for them). I don't remember who will be making the fixed HEST but it's not Rowen as before.

ESEE will be making a folder version of the -3 and of the Izula. As far as I know both will be made by Rowen. I'm really looking forward to the Izula Folder.


----------

